# I Like My R15



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay, let me stick my neck out - let me be the exception to most everyone else and say that I just got two R-15's, and overall I am happy with them.

I have read all of the posts in various forums regarding the R15, including Earl's original evaluation and the 1200 or so responses to that. I also went back and read the review of the R10 that was done almost a year ago (amazing how many people had lots of bad things to say about it at that time).

So how can it be that the R15 is working for me and not for so many others? Mostly, I am not a power user.

* The R15 is the first DVR/PVR I have ever owned. My upgrade was from a VCR, not from a TiVo or other DVR. I guess my expectations were sufficiently low to not be dissapointed. Now I can retire my Beta (yes, I said Beta) VCR.
* I am not a power user. One of my DVR's is being used to record movies from the premium channels so that my wife and I can watch them when we want. The other is being used to record news and a very few other programs. Between the two R15's, I probably have a total of 25 or 30 items recorded or scheduled.
* I have done no "finds". Looking at the guide on the screen shows me everything I need to find a program.
* I am not recording series, other than the news. That part seems to be working okay.
* I have had no crashes.
* I am having no problems with fast forward or rewind, either in recorded shows, or in the buffer. The R15 is easier to use in that regard than a VCR was.

Following are my opinions on some of the issues that appear to be the most discussed, or of the greatest concern to many users.

Dual live buffers. Sounds nice, I look forward to when that is available on the R15, and it sounds like it will be in the predictable future. I have not been bothered by the absence of them, as I was not used to them before.

30 second skip. Not an issue for me at all. FF and rewind work just fine.

To-Do and Prioritizer limits. Have not been an issue for me, but it is obvious the limits that exist are too low for many users. I would hope D* will address this soon.

Crashes and freezes. Have not had any. None. Based on comments from some users, it appears there is a fairly easily identified threshold of to-do and prioritizer entries that when exceeded appear to result in a much less stable device. Again, D* needs to address that when they address the limits.

Putting a premature product on the market. Well, I agree that I want something I buy to do what it is supposed to do, and I shouldn't have to be the beta (or alpha) tester as the consumer. Unfortunately D* is not alone in the business world in that regard - it seems almost every new product from any company needs six months or more on the street before the major bugs are worked out. Because of this, I normally am not one to be on the bleeding edge of technology acquisitions. The flip side of this coin is that the longer a product is in development, the more it is going to cost. There are some areas where I specifically purchase commercial as opposed to consumer grade products (at a proportionally higher price) just to get the more rugged, more stable, etc., product. The reaility is very few people are willing to pay more, or a lot more, to get a better product.

Poor Customer Service. I do like reaching an english speaking human being fairly rapidly. I don't like spending almost as much time working my way though that person to someone that can help me as I would spend working my way through a touch tone or IVR menu system to reach someone who can help. But between the two options, talking to the person is an order of magnitude better than endlessly pushing buttons or repeating a verbal command. So D*, keep up the human help, but try to get just a bit higher level of skill in your first tier of support. The first time I called, the person I got told me I had to call a different number and then gave me the same 800 number that I had just dialed. It was faster calling back and getting someone else than it was trying to explain that I had just dialed that number. And like most, it took a second tier support (after lots of 2 to 5 minute holds) to get the R15 activated and the DVR functions working. Come on, train your people how to activate a product before you put it on the street.

Multi-Room-Viewing. I would like to see this happen, and was told (by a D* employee) that it would be available between the D11 and R15. But it is not a show stopper for me. I hold out faint hope that it will show up as a future upgrade/revision.

So those are my comments, and may help some who are considering an R15 to make their decision (either way). For many, including first time DVR users, the R15, in it's current form, will serve the purpose. For many others, especially those considering upgrading from an existing DVR, you are probably better off waiting awhile.

Carl
Seattle WA


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

there you go guys..........from the mouth of a 1st-time dvr user. I quite agree with some of his opinions as well. I have not experienced (YET) some of the larger issues with my R15 as some have and can understand their "aggitation" with these bugs, glitches or whatever you call them. i have been a DTiVo user for a while and can say that if i had not owned one, maybe some of the issues would not stand out to me.

i also am not a "Power User" and am quite happy with sticking with this thing and seeing it through, as long as D* gets a move on and corrects quite a few of the issues we are experiencing. as for me, i did not have high expectations when i got the R15 and i knew there would be bugs and glitches, just as with any new electronic product but i elected to "bite the bullet" anyway. i can say at this point that i am not 100% pleased with some of the issues, but i am also not angry enough to the point of sending it back and bringing my DSR 708 back downstairs. I knew what i was getting into and i'm sticking with it.

in the long-run, i believe this will be an excellent product but it is gonna take more time guys! if i see that D* is not making a true effort in bringing this thing up to our standards, then i'll consider some other. i do have some complaints with the R15 that are big for me but i honestly am not experiencing the larger issues that some of you are. again i'm not a "Power User" and at the moment the R15 is performing quite stable.

just my 2 cents


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

Good post, Carl. I also agree with most of what you said. Most of what all of us, especially myself are admittedly fairly minor points. I also have not had any crashes or anything of that nature. Mostly, what it says it's going to do, it does. 

But, when I reach a limit of shows to be recorded with only 16 series links and a few solo recordings, that is a big issue. I don't really consider myself a power user, either. Some of these people drive these things seriously hard. For a VCR replacement, this thing is pretty good. My mom would even say, as a first time dvr user, that the dish dvr is pretty good. About the only thing it has that we don't is multi-room view. Everything else was hard for me to do and teach her how to use it. The R15 is still mostly way better that the dish box. 

I may be a bit frustrated with the R15 as a whole, I also expected this somewhat. In no way am I sending it back. I WILL probably go back to the R10 for the time being as my primary machine, but will stay very close the the R15 as it develops. I really do believe that DTV and NDS will make this a good box.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

carl6 said:


> * The R15 is the first DVR/PVR I have ever owned. My upgrade was from a VCR, not from a TiVo or other DVR.


I think that alone qualifies you as an ideal candidate for the R-15, Carl. The people that are already D-TiVo owners/users are already influenced by their past experiences with that DVR. Despite what any of them say, they can not evaluate the R-15 from a clean slate. A lot of them are TiVo fan boys in whose eyes TiVo can do no wrong. TiVo is *not* for everyone and there are features, OK feature for me-TiVo Suggestions, that some folks would just as soon do without.

Glad you're enjoying your DVR experience so far. Just know this much...there's no turning back.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Just the market DTV was aiming for.


----------



## dvrtester (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm new here, but I couldn't help a spoof for my first post. Please, it's in jest.


Okay, let me stick my neck out - let me be the exception to most everyone else and say that I just got two YUGO's, and overall I am happy with them.

I have read all of the posts in various forums regarding the YUGO, including Earl's original evaluation and the 1200 or so responses to that. I also went back and read the review of the COOPER MINI that was done almost a year ago (amazing how many people had lots of bad things to say about it at that time).

So how can it be that the YUGO is working for me and not for so many others? Mostly, I am not a power user. 

* The YUGO is the first CAR I have ever owned. My upgrade was from a HORSE AND BUGGY, not from a COOPER MINI or other CAR. I guess my expectations were sufficiently low to not be dissapointed. Now I can retire my Beta (yes, I said Beta) HORSE AND BUGGY.
* I am not a power user. One of my CAR's is being used to DRIVE TO THE STORE from the premium channels so that my wife and I can watch them when we want. The other is being used to DRIVE TO SCHOOL and a very few other programs. Between the two YUGO's, I probably have a total of 25 or 30 items recorded or scheduled.
* I have done no "finds". Looking at the guide on the screen shows me everything I need to find a program.
* I am not DRIVING FAR, other than DOWN THE STREET. That part seems to be working okay.
* I have had no crashes.
* I am having no problems with AIRBAGS, either in recorded shows, or in the buffer. The YUGO is easier to use in that regard than a HORSE AND BUGGY was.

Following are my opinions on some of the issues that appear to be the most discussed, or of the greatest concern to many users.

POWER BRAKES. Sounds nice, I look forward to when that is available on the YUGO, and it sounds like it will be in the predictable future. I have not been bothered by the absence of them, as I was not used to them before.

AIRBAG. Not an issue for me at all. SEATBELT works just fine.

AUTOMATIC WINDOWS. Have not been an issue for me, but it is obvious the limits that exist are too low for many users. I would hope D* will address this soon.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

dvrtester said:


> I'm new here, but I couldn't help a spoof for my first post. Please, it's in jest.
> 
> Okay, let me stick my neck out - let me be the exception to most everyone else and say that I just got two YUGO's, and overall I am happy with them.
> 
> ...


That is exectly the response DTV is looking for. Masses. Those of use that are acustom to quality will move elsewhere.

I always saw DTV vs Dish as GMC vs Chevy. If DTV want's to lower themselves to the Chevy level, that's their choice. I have always preferred GMC.


----------



## kepper (Nov 17, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> That is exectly the response DTV is looking for. Masses. Those of use that are acustom to quality will move elsewhere.
> 
> I always saw DTV vs Dish as GMC vs Chevy. If DTV want's to lower themselves to the Chevy level, that's their choice. I have always preferred GMC.


Your comment about moving elsewhere to get quality resonates with me.

I'm wondering what other options there are. I haven't owned an American built car in 25 years because of terrible experience I had with both Ford and GM on my first two cars. And since my satisfaction with my Japanese and German built cars has remained very high since I switched, I doubt I'll buy an American built car in the future.

So... If DTV is GMC and Dish is Chevy, then what service can I get that's like BMW or Lexus? I sure as hell know that my local cable company is more like a Yugo.

Kevin


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I much prefer 2 wheels to 4. Did a 15,000 mile road trip earlier this year. Way better than watching the tube. Nice spoof dvrtester.

Carl


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

The R15 was not my first DVR, nor was the DTiVo for that matter. I started several years ago with the UltimateTV. When that box developed problems, I decided to dump it as it was no longer supported, for the supported DTiVo.

I hated the DTiVo. Why couldn't it do the things my UTV did? Why were the menu items so un-user friendly? In time I learned to get along with the DTiVo, but it never really compared to my UTV.

Now I'm in the same boat again. I haven't dumped my DTiVos (yet), but I have gotten the currently supported DTV DVR, the R15. And it's alright. Sure there are some things they need to fix, there are some things I'd like to work like I had with my UTV. There are also some things I like better than my DTiVos.

The R15 is a fine box for the first time DVR user and for the experienced DVR user alike. Just don't put on the DTiVo blinders and the box will do nearly anything you really want it to do; database limits aside, those will eventually be fixed.


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

If ignorance is bliss then I must be very blissful. I am a first time DVR user and as such I am far behind the rest of you. I like the R15. I know it has some "issues", I have experienced some of the problems that others have experienced so I won't repeat here what has already been stated countless times before. 

Like so many others here I only hope that DTV will sit up and take notice and will be forthcoming with software updates or whatever it takes to make this the super machine that I am sure it can be. Being in business one would think DTV would have to compete to maintain their current customer base and expand on that. If they can't or won't compete then they will lose customers. I am a simple guy and it appears that simple to me. 

If DTV fails to or refuses to "put up" then their DVR customers will later if not sooner will "get up" and move to another provider. After all, DTV STILL has NOT achieved a monopoly as being the only TV service provider.


----------



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey, wait a minute here.........as per the GMC vs. Chevy-------last I knew, GMC MAKES Chevrolets!!!!!! Right?? A better comparison would be Ford vs Chevy. Of course there is no comparison. Everyone knows that FORD RULES, rofl.


----------



## big pillock (Nov 25, 2005)

What exactly is a power user??  :scratchin


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

big pillock said:


> What exactly is a power user??  :scratchin


Power users require top-of-the-line machines that are optimized for their purposes. Power users include video-editing professionals, high-end graphic designers, audio producers, and those who use their machines for scientific research. Professional gamers (yes, there is such a thing) also fall under this category. These users seek the latest and greatest systems because no unit is really "fast enough" to suit their needs.

Even the fastest computers can take substantial time to render large amounts of video and audio or to manipulate large images. Gamers want machines that will play their games in as many frames per second (FPS) as possible. So, to be a power user means to never be really satisfied with your system, but to always want something faster and better. Then again, that sounds like most of us, but power users usally have justifiable reasons.


----------



## big pillock (Nov 25, 2005)

Ah, I get it. Never be satisfied. I surely understand "power user" as it applies to a computer...but a PVR??? :backtotop


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

big pillock said:


> Ah, I get it. Never be satisfied. I surely understand "power user" as it applies to a computer...but a PVR??? :backtotop


it's an addiction is guess :new_cussi :bang


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Manchesters said:


> Hey, wait a minute here.........as per the GMC vs. Chevy-------last I knew, GMC MAKES Chevrolets!!!!!! Right?? A better comparison would be Ford vs Chevy. Of course there is no comparison. Everyone knows that FORD RULES, rofl.


Order a Chevy Suburban the base model doesn't have much on it but there are ton's of options to add. If you just want wheels, cloth seats and the basics it works fine. Order a GMC Yukon and the base model costs much more than the base Suburban but comes "standard" with many added "features". Leather seats, power seats, heated seats heated mirrors, tinted windows....more for a customer/user that wants more than the basics.


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

Back at ya'

It's all a matter of perspective...

Okay, let me stick my neck out - let me be the exception to most everyone else and say that I just got two BMW's, and overall I am happy with them.

I have read all of the posts in various forums regarding the BMW, including Earl's original evaluation and the 1200 or so responses to that. I also went back and read the review of the Renault Le Car that was done almost a year ago (amazing how many people had lots of bad things to say about it at that time).

So how can it be that the BMW is working for me and not for so many others? Mostly, I am not a power user. 

* The BMW is the first CAR I have ever owned. My upgrade was from a HORSE AND BUGGY, not from a Renault Le Car or other CAR. I guess my expectations were sufficiently low to not be dissapointed. Now I can retire my Beta (yes, I said Beta) HORSE AND BUGGY.
* I am not a power user. One of my CAR's is being used to DRIVE TO THE STORE from the premium channels so that my wife and I can watch them when we want. The other is being used to DRIVE TO SCHOOL and a very few other programs. Between the two BMW's, I probably have a total of 25 or 30 items recorded or scheduled.
* I have done no "finds". Looking at the guide on the screen shows me everything I need to find a program.
* I am not DRIVING FAR, other than DOWN THE STREET. That part seems to be working okay.
* I have had no crashes.
* I am having no problems with AIRBAGS, either in recorded shows, or in the buffer. The BMW is easier to use in that regard than a HORSE AND BUGGY was.

Following are my opinions on some of the issues that appear to be the most discussed, or of the greatest concern to many users.

XM Radio. Sounds nice, I look forward to when that is available on the BMW, and it sounds like it will be in the predictable future. I have not been bothered by the absence of them, as I was not used to them before.

DVD. Not an issue for me at all. Radio works just fine.

GPS. Have not been an issue for me, but it is obvious the limits that exist are too low for many users. I would hope D* will address this soon.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

mphare,

I guess your self-portrait of not being a power user is correct. XM Radio is already available in all or "your cars". Just turn to the 800 channel range and enjoy.


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

My point was...

The Yugo / Mini Cooper is a poor comparison. Maybe a better comparison would be a GMC Yukon and a Chevy Tahoe with the Yukon having a few more options than the Tahoe. Add those options to the Tahoe and the two vehicles are virtually identical. Some people, myself included, prefer the look of the Yukon over the Tahoe. Others, my son for example, bought the Tahoe.

The real difference is, once DTV fixes the problems with the R15, it will be a wash of the R10 or the R15 choice. The R10 can have it's harddrive upgraded, the R15 has not been upgraded.. yet. The R15 will be software supported in the future, the R10 will not be receiving anymore updates. Well I guess there may be one more to fix any outstanding bugs, but I doubt any new features will be added.

There is at least a chance some of the features I liked with my UltimateTV will make it to the R15. They won't be making it to the R10.


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth (Nov 18, 2005)

After a few more days with the R15, the initial bad taste of the initial quirks/bugs and the learning curve has mellowed somewhat for me.

As long as D* fixes the dual-tuner shortcoming, I will be happy.


----------



## ronw41 (Nov 17, 2005)

carl6 said:


> I much prefer 2 wheels to 4. Did a 15,000 mile road trip earlier this year. Way better than watching the tube. Nice spoof dvrtester.
> 
> Carl


Hey Carl. Ditto on preferring 2 wheel to 4. I am truly looking forward to the next software upgrade. If it fixes the majority of problems mentioned here in this forum it's gonna be one "massive" file.

Ron


----------



## jimmymiko (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a feeling the next update will fix most of the issues reported on this forum


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

jimmymiko said:


> I have a feeling the next update will fix most of the issues reported on this forum


And this is based on??????

Plus, when would you be expecting this update?


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> And this is based on??????
> 
> Plus, when would you be expecting this update?


OH BOY!........Wolffpack you've opened up a "Can of Worms" with this one:lol: :bonk1:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

db54 said:


> OH BOY!........Wolffpack you've opened up a "Can of Worms" with this one:lol: :bonk1:


I was just figuring he has some "inside info" with a statement like that. :grin:

_*EDIT: db54, but was that an 8 once can or 10 once can?*_


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> I was just figuring he has some "inside info" with a statement like that. :grin:
> 
> _*EDIT: db54, but was that an 8 once can or 10 once can?*_


"inside information" only comes in 2 litre:rolling: :rotfl: !pepsi!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

db54 said:


> "inside information" only comes in 2 litre:rolling: :rotfl: !pepsi!


Color that "Black & Tan" for me!!!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

jimmymiko said:


> I have a feeling the next update will fix most of the issues reported on this forum


hey jimmymiko, if you're still out there, we were not picking on your post, just a little late night humor. seriously, is this statement from your assumption or do you really have a solid basis for making this statement.......... as you might tell, most of us here are looking for some kind of sign from D*:up_to_som


----------



## jimmymiko (Nov 19, 2005)

db54 said:


> hey jimmymiko, if you're still out there, we were not picking on your post, just a little late night humor. seriously, is this statement from your assumption or do you really have a solid basis for making this statement.......... as you might tell, most of us here are looking for some kind of sign from D*:up_to_som


I am just full of sh^& but my guess is D* will not have much of a choice. We are not going to put up with a DVR that doesn't work much better than a VCR. I only once missed a recording on my Tivo but it was my fault. The R15 seems to not like some of my shows and just doesn't record them. I don't think the CSR's are going to be able to handle the call volume if the next update doesn't at least fix the "BIG" bugs.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Yes jimmymiko, all in fun. Except the fact I'd love a Black & Tan right now.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

jimmymiko said:


> I don't think the CSR's are going to be able to handle the call volume if the next update doesn't at least fix the "BIG" bugs.


and it ain't gonna be pretty:nono2: :new_cussi

all joking aside jimmymiko:lol: .........welcome to the forum.........and to the group of "unofficial beta testers:grin:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Wait db54, remember, I'm just standing on the side. I didn't sign up for the beta tester program like you folks did. BTW, where was that form you signed? Non-Disclosure I would guess.

I;m just here to watch, listen and stir the coals when needed. :lol:


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Wait db54, remember, I'm just standing on the side. I didn't sign up for the beta tester program like you folks did. BTW, where was that form you signed? Non-Disclosure I would guess.
> 
> I;m just here to watch, listen and stir the coals when needed. :lol:


ooooooooooopppps! a slip of the tongue i might add:eek2: (on my part):grin:

come on Wolffpack, you gotta get one of these things  it's a great learning experience my friend:sure:


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

I too like my R15, but then again....I llike to burn the roof of my mouth.


----------



## mtchamp (Nov 24, 2005)

DirecTV is now controlled by News Corp. The new DirecTV is not your mother's DirecTV. I wouldn't expect DirecTV to operate in the same way it has in the past. 

They had a really successful product in TiVo and they decided to stop enhancements and experiment with their own DVR. Now we see that most people are not happy with the R15 and are returning it or putting up with it for now. If I were in charge of DirecTV, I'd be very concerned about losing these customers at some point in the near future.

I have DirecTiVos and don't have any personal experience with the R15. I'm just sorry to hear the complaints and read that people are actually willing to wait for updated software to fix bugs that no one really knows when and if they will ever come. Some of the complaints are not bugs, it's just the way the software works.

I went to DirecTV 10 years ago to enjoy cutting edge technology. I believe this new DirecTV has made a big blunder in releasing a piece of equipment as sophisticated as a DVR that has not been thoroughly tested. 

It just doesn't make any sense considering that DirecTV has over 2.5 million TiVo powered DVR's deployed that customers are generally happy with and would be ecstatic about if DirecTV had continued to allow more of the TiVo standalone experience into their boxes.

Instead they are pushing their new DVR they claim will be better than a TiVo and I think they specifically said their new DVR will be better than TiVo for watching live TV. So what's the point of owning a DVR? It's for recording TV for playback later. I believe DirecTV has lost it.


----------



## 01ds650 (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes I think Directv is to the point the care less about customers & more about profits. All the new equipment is much cheaper made than the old stuff. In the end it's now all about the money. Don't like the R15? Too bad, someone else will. They went from the best equipment & DVR's in the satelitte industry to the worst on Nov7th.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

mtchamp said:


> It just doesn't make any sense considering that DirecTV has over 2.5 million TiVo powered DVR's deployed that customers are generally happy with and would be ecstatic about if DirecTV had continued to allow more of the TiVo standalone experience into their boxes.
> 
> Instead they are pushing their new DVR they claim will be better than a TiVo and I think they specifically said their new DVR will be better than TiVo for watching live TV. So what's the point of owning a DVR? It's for recording TV for playback later. I believe DirecTV has lost it.


"Generally happy", though a lot of that "happy" is shown by the TCF forum to be as a result of, shall we call it "owner intervention" and even you admit you could be happier if not for DTV. I have an alternate theory of business that this is really a tussle between TIVO the company and DTV. TIVO (the software) would not sell to DTV and now it's going down the tubes. My guage, look at their stock over the last years. Look at the changes in leadership.

Those folks who are "generally happy" with the R15, except for some of us that are trying to help make it better, aren't busily posting their happiness in the forums.

As for the claim DTV's DVR is better, I have not seen or read that in any DTV information. I agree they "imply" that but not "claim" it specifically.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Just an FYI, channel 1000 on the R15 shows an 8 minute guide to the unit.


----------



## mphare (Nov 15, 2005)

Channel 1000? I don't get channel 1000


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I know some of you will not believe this story but I promise it to be true and I will add a caveat, my old big box TIVO has been having more than the sniffles.

As some of you know, I've been running the DTV+ in tandem with my DTivo with good success, biggest problem is the DTV+ records some repeats (data and software related?)

Last night, wife and I watching the night before's LOST (yes, I don't watch it live) as we usually do on the big TIVO box. The normal routine is we watch it about 7:45PM EST and when it's over we watch Survivor and Everyone Hates Chris, both of which record at 8PM thus doing a previous night and 2 of the same night shows at once.

OK, were "deep" into LOST (great episode by the way) and at about 8:25 I notice NO RED RECORDING LIGHT ON THE BIG BOX. "Oh @#$% we're missing Survivor!" I go into History and they are there so I enter into it to look for a message. It hangs a second, odd, reboot!

Quickly scamper into spare bedroom, "Yahoo", red light on DTV+ unit. Got them both.

On reboot the big box went on to record Survivor ending, history says "power failure someone unplugged unit" (It's on a UPS)

Anyway, big box is getting a brain transfusion post Christmas to cure it's illness.

Moral of this long story:

That "other" box is all right!


----------



## eengert (Nov 16, 2005)

jimmymiko said:


> I am just full of sh^& but my guess is D* will not have much of a choice. We are not going to put up with a DVR that doesn't work much better than a VCR. I only once missed a recording on my Tivo but it was my fault. The R15 seems to not like some of my shows and just doesn't record them. I don't think the CSR's are going to be able to handle the call volume if the next update doesn't at least fix the "BIG" bugs.


I don't think anyone who posts to these forums has "insider" information. But I bet we'll be pleasantly surprised with the next software update to the R15. I wouldn't care to venture a guess on WHEN it will be released, but when it is, I bet it will fix many of the bugs/missing features. There's no way they get it completely right with the next release, but that's the nature of software. I fully expect to even have dual live buffers in the next major update (I take Robert from VE at his word when he says that he's been told they are currently developing that feature).

The question of why Dtv would release a DVR with this many problems is another discussion. But what reason does anyone have to believe that they won't continue to improve it? They own it, they can make it into whatever they have the desire to make it into. As clueless and disorganized as they seem to be at times, I think they do at least understand their need to turn this into a stable product. Personally, I have no doubts that the R15 will eventually be that. As I've said in other posts, if you don't want to be a "beta tester" and/or you don't already have a DTivo as your primary DVR, then don't get the R15 yet. But for me, I'm willing to play with this FREE DVR and provide my feedback for future updates. Nobody is forcing any of us to get an R15. There are still plenty of TIVOs out there to be had, and if you so choose, you can run DTivos for many years to come. So in my opinion, this situation really isn't a big deal and some have blown it out of proportion. By the time DTivos are starting to become extinct, the R15 (and maybe by then the HD version) will be a viable alternative. Choose to doubt that if you wish, but why not just wait and see? We really aren't at a decision point yet.


----------



## Marcia_Brady (Nov 25, 2005)

eengert said:


> As I've said in other posts, if you don't want to be a "beta tester" and/or you don't already have a DTivo as your primary DVR, then don't get the R15 yet.


This does absolutely nothing for the folks who have simply purchased their very first DVR for their home viewing pleasure. It just ain't right.

My opinion.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

eengert said:


> As I've said in other posts, if you don't want to be a "beta tester" and/or you don't already have a DTivo as your primary DVR, then don't get the R15 yet. But for me, I'm willing to play with this FREE DVR and provide my feedback for future updates. Nobody is forcing any of us to get an R15. There are still plenty of TIVOs out there to be had, and if you so choose, you can run DTivos for many years to come. So in my opinion, this situation really isn't a big deal and some have blown it out of proportion.


This is true. However, there is no big label on the R15 boxes saying "*WARNING: This unit is still in test mode and may not operate as advertised*". Someone will just walk into BB or CC and purchase DTV's "most advanced DVR" to take home as a present for someone only to become frustrated.

Those first time DVR customers can end up with a unit that displays some of the very problems mentioned here. From what some have said, the manual isn't much of a help and many CSRs don't know what an R15 is. How is a DVR newbie expected to use this with no help?

My Dad got his first DTivo this past summer. He managed to get most everything setup that he wanted but he did make many calls to me for help. If he didn't have me to help, or a complete manual, or had to wait on hold for an extended period of time to speak with a CSR unfamilular with the product, he would have sent it back thinking all DVRs are junk.

I do hope DTV has an update scheduled for release prior to Christmas. Otherwise there'll be some very ticked off customers.


----------

